# 7112 Kolor



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Was plowing snow off the drive today with a 7112 with the 12 HP Kolar engine. Hit an expantion joint and a black ring came out from under the front of the engine. The engine changed tone and started pushing oil out the front of the engine shaft.
I presume tthat the ring was a oil seal. I shut the tractor down and pushed the ring back into the recess. 
So the question is? Is there a snap ring or some thing that holds the seal in place? 

 Al


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Al, I wonder if the main bearings might be a bit worn, where the sudden jolt, caused the crank to move back or forth, kicking out the seal? Have you tried moving the crank in and out or up and down?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

The black ring is most likely to be the sealing portion of the garlock seal. If you looked really hard you would probably run into a small spring that puts pressure on the seal's lip. The spring prevents static leak. The seal should be replaced.


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds to me like that seal has been replaced before did you just buy the tractor or the engine? id get a new new seal and lock tite it in there Most think that isnt good but when i worked in the pits for my boss's outlaw stock camaro and we couldent get it to hold seals we would lock tite them in there That blown 572 big block made 2500+hp so i think it will work for a 12 lol


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

thats a lotta horse


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

I've looked with out luck for a cut away drawing of the engine with out luck.
I never seen a spring or lock ring even though looks like lots of room for either one or both.


And no it isn't new to me. It has been in the family since it was new. I am just plowing snow with it for now.


 Al


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

here is what I am refering to when a spring is used to seal the crankshaft. http://www.klozure.com/product_photos/model154.jpg


----------



## charlieparrish (Aug 24, 2009)

Little late on reply here but check out this site.
Parts and Diagrams for Simplicity 1690568 - 7112H, 12 HP Hydro w/Turf Tires
Charlie


----------

